
Paul Buchheit: Assume that I'm going to get rid of $20,000 and... - rms
http://friendfeed.com/paul/3fab3000/assume-that-i-m-going-to-get-rid-of-20-000-and-my
======
nostrademons
I love this discussion, but the thread is so long that I'm intimidated into
not replying on FriendFeed. (I also really wish they had paragraphs in
comments.) So, replying here:

Gates, school, startup (how ambitious is the startup? If we're talking another
Google, this rises to #1), car, government, S&P.

The Gates Foundation focuses on health in developing nations, which is a
prerequisite to everything else. You can't exactly learn, work, or start a
company if you're sick.

School gives you the raw materials with which to found startups.

Startups innovate and come up with better ways of doing things for everyone.

The car, government, and S&P 500 are all basically a wash. They redistribute
wealth but don't create it, unless you really really want that Prius.

I'm also puzzled by Robert Scoble's idea that creating jobs is the best way to
benefit the common good. Doesn't he know that hiring that talented engineer
may mean that he doesn't start his own startup, depriving society of his
innovations? ;-)

